# wife watching porn



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been noticing that my wife, who is currently pregnant, has been viewing porn without me. Not that I have anything against her viewing porn just why without me by her side, we have watched porn together before so this is nothing new. I have noticed that she mostly views lesbian porn, don't know if that makes any difference. In the past when we watched porn together it would be after we had a few drinks. I thought that with her being pregnant that she wouldn't want to watch porn together more less alone. Any ideas about what's going on here would be great. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

How's the sex life ?
Many women have a massive increase in libido during pregnancy.
Maybe she's trying to take the edge off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

OMG she's probably addicted and your marriage is over. This is grounds for divorce!

Oh, wait, she's a woman. Never mind. Then it's OK.



[This has been a test of your facetiousness detector. It is only a test.]


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lots of women are doing this and are hiding it from their husbands, just like husbands do it and hide it from their wives.

When a couple can get to the point where they are not ashamed of their own sexual desires AND deeds, and can openly discuss these issues, a lot more sex happens as a result.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of chicks like looking at lesbian porn, dont mean she's bi though. The female form is just more pleasant to look at. Dont read to much into it, just be glad you dont have a ball buster wife that is so anti-porn she wants a divorce because you like looking at it.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

As said above a lot of women get very horny when they are pregnant ... this could work to your advantage!

Talk to her about it.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you having sex or is she uncomfortable having sex because of the pregnancy?

Maybe she just needs to relieve some sexual tension without having intercourse. When I got larger in both my pregnancies it was very uncomfortable to have sex in any position. It's different for every woman and every pregnancy. If the reason is indeed her being uncomfortable, maybe she just didn't want to tell you and make you feel like you were hurting her or make you feel bad. 

Offer to touch her without intercourse and get her off. Stuff other than penetration. 

More details would be great


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Lots of women are doing this and are hiding it from their husbands, just like husbands do it and hide it from their wives.
> 
> When a couple can get to the point where they are not ashamed of their own sexual desires AND deeds, and can openly discuss these issues, a lot more sex happens as a result.


Bravo, well said :smthumbup: Back in the day I noticed lesbian porn always getting her hotter...I sought it out for that exact reason.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

I was a complete nasty girl when I was pregnant...hormones go raging...you do things you may not normally do.

By all means, ask her about it but in a non-confrontational way.

The best thing is to talk about it in a nonjudgmental way. You may be in for a lot of fun if her hormones are making her sex crazy lol

I give this advice in acknowledgment that you say porn is ok within your marriage.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife who is not against porn but never voluntarily watched it without me ................ did indeed enjoy viewing on her own when she was pregnant a few years ago  she said her hormones were raging and it was her " outlet " when I wasn't readily available. 

The porn she enjoyed varied from watching pregnant woman having sex , a bit of bdsm , 3somes and 4somes with men and woman  !!!


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

My mind races with this whole topic... pregnant women viewing porn and trying to get off = hot!

Are you getting enough sex? If you are satisfied, then what's the issue? 

If she isn't getting enough, maybe you can step it up a bit -- but she might not want "the real thing" at the moment because (as previous posters have said) she might find penetration sex a bit uncomfortable or she could even be self-conscious about how she looks.

Some pregnant women feel attractive and some do not -- but the fact is, they are hot! Pregnant women always look hot to me in a sort of a "I know what you did" kind of way .
Also, hormones might come into play (as others have mentioned). 

I do find it interesting that men (and women, for the most part) are far more accepting of women who view porn than men who view it. I have secretly wished I would catch my wife viewing it and trying to get off. Like that will ever happen. 

I'm currently working toward a porn-free life. I think my marriage would be a lot better without all of the sneaking and having to worry about what she will think of me as a porn addict if she ever feels the need to confront me.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> OMG she's probably addicted and your marriage is over. This is grounds for divorce!
> 
> Oh, wait, she's a woman. Never mind. Then it's OK.
> 
> ...


So true.

:rofl:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Omgitsjoe said:


> My wife who is not against porn but never voluntarily watched it without me ................ did indeed enjoy viewing on her own when she was pregnant a few years ago  she said her hormones were raging and it was her " outlet " when I wasn't readily available.


You'd think more would get that.

Their hormones are raging during pregnancy.

They seem unaware that a young mans hormones are raging almost all the time.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

One reason why women watch lesbian porn could be because in female-female porn the gals are the focus and get to actually have an orgasm(s) unlike in male-female porn where it's one sided focus on pleasing the guys and only the dudes get off their load.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Lots of women are doing this and are hiding it from their husbands, just like husbands do it and hide it from their wives.
> 
> When a couple can get to the point where they are not ashamed of their own sexual desires AND deeds, and can openly discuss these issues, a lot more sex happens as a result.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

Suspecting said:


> One reason why women watch lesbian porn could be because in female-female porn the gals are the focus and get to actually have an orgasm(s) unlike in male-female porn where it's one sided focus on pleasing the guys and only the dudes get off their load.


:iagree: I'm a guy, and I prefer watching porn where the women get off as well. It's a forgone conclusion that men get off. Best type of porn to watch for seeing oral on a woman is girl on girl porn...


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

Waited4This said:


> I've been noticing that my wife, who is currently pregnant, has been viewing porn without me. Not that I have anything against her viewing porn just why without me by her side, we have watched porn together before so this is nothing new. I have noticed that she mostly views lesbian porn, don't know if that makes any difference. In the past when we watched porn together it would be after we had a few drinks. I thought that with her being pregnant that she wouldn't want to watch porn together more less alone. Any ideas about what's going on here would be great. Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i've never seen porn but hubby says when he is at work that he likes to know that i am enjoying myself with erotic novels so i think its ok :/


----------



## vspinkgrl (Dec 4, 2012)

I watched TONS of porn when I was pregnant. Hubby was at work a lot and I was alone a lot. Plus actual sex was awkward and hurt...so there was a lot of self pleasing going on as well. Non-pregnant, It is the biggest waste of time and i get bored within 5 seconds.

I wouldn't read into it. The lesbian aspect could be just what someone else said...the woman is the center of the attention.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I wonder how many woman really do watch porn? How many watch porn with out there spouse knowing?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Happyquest said:


> I wonder how many woman really do watch porn? How many watch porn with out there spouse knowing?


My wife asked me if it would be odd for her to watch porn alone.

I told her I thought that's how most people do it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy....LOTS of women do this.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Eh, women on women, guy on woman, my W doesn't seem to have a prefernce I'm aware of. She's a tad "bi" you could say. Done it a couple times, would do it again under the right circumstances, but can "take it or leave it". She, like a good deal of women who may not possibly admit it, has had a curiosity about it, and it turns her on a bit. She's far from being a "lesbian". 

I think a much larger number of women are "bi-curious" than men. We seem to go one way or the other with no middle ground. Women, not so much (at least fantasy wise, IME). I wouldn't sweat it...unless she showed no sexual interest in men. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PleasePursue (May 6, 2013)

i used to use porn and did in fact enjoy lesbian porn the most but i have found it to be wrong as a dirty little secret in a marriage. It is basically having sex with other people mentally and science backs that up. Now me and hubby are happily porn free. However that is just my opinion coming from a standpoint like i used to have i dont think you have anything to worry about as being pregnant can make penetration quite uncomfortable in the later months and also makes you horny sometimes. Also a reason lesbian porn is such a turn on that i havent seen posted is that you know what both people are feeling. When you see a man with a woman you only know what it feels like for her and yes as others have said that typew of porn isnt geared for female pleasure sadly  Why dont you talk to her about it and use it to your advantage to have some really hot sex by telling her a dirty story or fantasy where you watch her and another woman or something along those lines? Just be sure to let her know afterwards that you dont expect that to happen, but you can enjoy how turned on she gets. :smthumbup:


----------



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

So I haven't talked to her yet but have noticed that while we have sex 1-2x's a week she is looking at porn 2-3x's a week. When she initiates sex its her talking to me about how I never touch her or how its been awhile, I have talked to her about this but nothing. Its not a hygiene thing cause I normally take a shower when I get home. Am I missing something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I came home late the other evening and found my wife watching some porn on her IPad ....... hhhmmmm after a quick shower I joined her to see what she was viewing !!! 

We didnt watch that much more of whatever she was watching ahem ahem !!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"So I haven't talked to her yet..."

"Am I missing something?"


Again I will point out how absurd it is that a married man cannot or will not speak to his own wife like an adult about their married sex life. That's what you are missing.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I, for one, am disgusted

I wish my wife watched porn


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

She is telling you you are not touching her enough. That's what you are missing. Why aren't you on her 3x per week?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Waited4This said:


> So I haven't talked to her yet but have noticed that while we have sex 1-2x's a week she is looking at porn 2-3x's a week. When she initiates sex its her talking to me about how I never touch her or how its been awhile, I have talked to her about this but nothing. Its not a hygiene thing cause I normally take a shower when I get home. Am I missing something?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Translate to english or logic please. What exactly is the problem because there's nothing but disconnected statements in that comment.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh look, a downright pleasant porn thread.

I wonder why that is?


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

PleasePursue said:


> It is basically having sex with other people mentally and science backs that up.


That is one of the funniest things I have ever heard.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Mental sex? Is that cheating? And I always thought watching porn is a form of voyeurism... Not much different from watching reality tv shows.


----------



## Jonathan35 (Feb 28, 2013)

Women do weird things when they are pregnant. But even if she weren't pregnant there is nothing wrong with this. She has a right to have a private fantasy life. She sounds healthy and happy. As long as she is not depriving you of sex then leave her alone. Come back when she tells you that she is thinking about joining a softball team...


----------

